# Valve Cover screws stripped, how do I pull them off ?



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

So I got this valve cover ( off ebay ), and went down to autozone and got the gasket for it.

Took the old valve cover off, put the new one on,, and tightened all the screws.

In doing so, some of them just started striping....I was pushing down the whole time using the bigest phillips Ive got, so that there would be little play and to avoid stripped a screw. Well of course, the metal is soft or something stupid and I striped a few. 

Problem is, its not tightened down enough so I'm spitting out oil all around the valve cover. FIrst it was practically spraying out the front, which I tightened enough so it wont, and the back screws by the injectors are somewhat tight, but now its still spurtting oil out...

All I wanna do now is take the screws out and get some new ones to put in, but of course they are striped now, and I can pull them out...

THey are the kind of screws that are completely rounded on top so I can just stick a ratchet on there and tighten or loosen them.

I dont have that many tools so I have weekend stuff basically.

What in the hell can I do to fix this problem ?
Either by removing them some how or just tightening them down and never having to take them off again.

Thanx for the input, the sooner the better.....Cause ive got work tomorrow and for the rest of the week...and this is my only car.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> So I got this valve cover ( off ebay ), and went down to autozone and got the gasket for it.
> 
> Took the old valve cover off, put the new one on,, and tightened all the screws.
> 
> ...



Buy a screw extractor. They are designed for this type of thing. Then go to the hardware store and buy hex head bolts in the proper size and thread pitch. They are metric so just take on eof the stock screws with you and match up the size and thread pitch. You can then use an allen head to screw them down, they look good and keep you from stripping them...


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

There's a rubber bushing that sits just under the screw and the metal washer... it should be visible... black around the silver fastener. I'd try to remove the rubber completely then you should be able to get a grip on the fastener. If not you'll need a dremel or very small cutting wheel to cut fairly deep into the head of the screw... just so you can place a big flathead screwdriver into it. I didn't have any luck with extracting tools for bolts... they end up breaking inside creating a bigger problem. Also it helps if the engine is warm when you try to extract it.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

i dropped by autozone and grabbed a screw extractor set ......

the instructions seem simple, but to me, thats to simple....

What exactly do I do ???
I have the extractor set and a drill with bits .....what now ???

Or is there an easier way ? Cause honestly...I dont wanna F stuff up more then I already did.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

when you get new bolts I'd reccomend getting Stainless ones as well. I bought some black hex screws and they looked good until they rusted compltly.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> when you get new bolts I'd reccomend getting Stainless ones as well. I bought some black hex screws and they looked good until they rusted compltly.


It's hard to find stainless steel metric bolts. You could refinish the hex bolts, stick em thru a cardboard piece and spray paint them with silver high heat paint. That paint is great for exhaust parts also but the surface has to be prepared properly.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> i dropped by autozone and grabbed a screw extractor set ......
> 
> the instructions seem simple, but to me, thats to simple....
> 
> ...


Man just suck it up, take your panties off, and follow the instructions... Just take it easy and don't do what you did by stripping them. If you are not up to it let someone else do it. But the bottom line is that we are not there and we do not own the same extractor set. Just DO IT MANG!!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Twiz said:


> It's hard to find stainless steel metric bolts. You could refinish the hex bolts, stick em thru a cardboard piece and spray paint them with silver high heat paint. That paint is great for exhaust parts also but the surface has to be prepared properly.


I agree I have yet to find stainless ones locally. The socket cap screws are like 15 cetns. I just buy new ones...


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanx for the help wes......

I've been having alot of stress , so instead of thinking i just ask stupid questions.

So I grabbed the drill, drilled each stripped screw head till the heads popped off, pulled the valve cover , grabbed some vice grips and twised them all out, droped some extra screws I had laying around in that are actually the exact same kind, how I got them, no idea.....

Tomorrow, I'm gonna do what you guys suggested and grab some hex heads to avoid this in the future....bleh.

Cheers to everyone.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wes said:


> I agree I have yet to find stainless ones locally. The socket cap screws are like 15 cetns. I just buy new ones...


Wierd that I could. They were like 65 or 70 cents each IIRC. And I believe they were just a 6 or 8 mm bolt isntead of a screw/hex.


----------



## Lunchbox_is_here (Jul 25, 2004)

It's Crazy that is the exact same valve cover and oil cap i got off ebay. Except mine is an older all metal one (valve cover) but, same polish. And I have the same tower brace. Kinda funny I thought.


----------



## WiZzO (Jun 15, 2005)

make that three of us with the same cheap ass strut bar lol :loser:


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

LOL !!!

:cheers:


----------

